# Can I freeze raspberry sauce?



## AdoptChina (Dec 7, 2003)

I bought some raspberries and want to make some raspberry sauce....is this something I can put in the freezer and use at a later date?
thanks!


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Yep! I freeze whole berries, berry sauce, berry jam, etc.


----------

